# Recommended first Damasko?



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

To the Damasko community,I'm looking for opinions on what would be my first Damasko. I've actually narrowed my search to either the da46,dk10 or the dsub1 for a bit of a different look. I've been back and fourth on all three,doing a lot of research and can't decide on one over the others.
This will be my primary watch and see the bulk of daily wrist time.I know what I like about each but some points of concern to me are the +14mm thickness of the dk10(too thick?), the (maybe too much) beach/summmer look of the dsub1 + lack of bracelet option,and the da46 being a tad on the small side at 40mm but not bad and no in house movement.
I would like to know which way you would go and why,thanks.
Like I said this will be my first and at some point a white face version may be in the cards.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Can't help. 
Just as a reminder, the case diameter of the DA46 is 40mm, however with bezel it is 41,2 mm.

Loved mine a lot.


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Mike.Really like those pics.The thing I like about the da46 over the dk10 is the longer,thinner hour hand. "Loved" as in past tense?


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Having owns a DK44 and now having a 10 I can answer this. No, neither are too thick for a daily wear. I prefer the numerals so either option you have are he best in my opinion. I have a 6.75 inch wrist, that is fairly flat so the 44 felt small and the 10 is just right. So, don’t go by wrist size, go by the viewing space on your wrist. I find the width of a Watch has no bearing, it is the tip of the lug to tip of the lug that really matters.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

jakec said:


> Thanks Mike.Really like those pics.The thing I like about the da46 over the dk10 is the longer,thinner hour hand. "Loved" as in past tense?


Yep, past tense.

Collection of 63 rare watches stolen in daytime burglary in Barnes | Richmond and Twickenham Times


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Go for the DA46, I have a DA44, the bezel is just fantastic. Some people think the DA 46 dial is a bit cramped with the Roman numerals and the cross hairs. Whereas the DA 44 is a cleaner looking dial with just hour markers instead of numerals. Don't forget you have a choice of hours or minutes on the bezel too.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

kit7 said:


> Go for the DA46, I have a DA44, the bezel is just fantastic. Some people think the DA 46 dial is a bit cramped with the Roman numerals and the cross hairs. Whereas the DA 44 is a cleaner looking dial with just hour markers instead of numerals. Don't forget you have a choice of hours or minutes on the bezel too.


+1 on all counts. I have a DA44. It's a great watch and it's not too thick at all.

P.S. ^"If the seat is wet sit on your hat, a cool head is better than a wet arse." - LOL!!


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Mike not to bring up old wounds but I'm so sorry that happened to you. Im speechless.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I would go DSub1. I had a DA47 but the white dial just didnt do it for me anymore so I kept my DA36, sold the 47 and got the DSub.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd go with the DK10 on bracelet to get the most out of Damasko, it's their flagship model. I also like the red accent than anything else. It's thick indeed but Damasko has a very toolish look that goes really well with the thickness.


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm also contemplating my first Damasko. Leaning toward the DA 36.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

My two Damasko's and two favourite watches. Dsub is a great everyday watch!


----------



## shapz (Nov 6, 2016)

Go for the DA36....great versatile size and design for a daily wearer

My old one (now gone)








My current one


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

DA36. Still my favorite.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

I am partial to the DA36.


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

myke said:


> Mike not to bring up old wounds but I'm so sorry that happened to you. Im speechless.


+1-- Wow, thats a hell of a thing to have happen.


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

GreatScott said:


> Having owns a DK44 and now having a 10 I can answer this. No, neither are too thick for a daily wear. I prefer the numerals so either option you have are he best in my opinion. I have a 6.75 inch wrist, that is fairly flat so the 44 felt small and the 10 is just right. So, don't go by wrist size, go by the viewing space on your wrist. I find the width of a Watch has no bearing, it is the tip of the lug to tip of the lug that really matters.


Thanks,since right now I'm slightly leaning toward the 10 over the dsub and da46.The watch will see some abuse I just don't want to be banging it around too much.I'm used to wearing 9mm-12mm ht.Do you have any wrist shots of your dk10 ?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sub and 43 owner..had a 36

the sub is a great watch, but with no (current?) bracelet option, you maybe better with the DK.....the bracelet on these is amazing, and well worth the extra cash....

that said......a DA36 on bracelet is a very nice combo, and I keep circling around!

as I have mentioned many times before, the flipping of my DA36 is the only one I truly regret!

good luck with your choice - ultimatley no downside with any of your options!


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

jakec said:


> Thanks,since right now I'm slightly leaning toward the 10 over the dsub and da46.The watch will see some abuse I just don't want to be banging it around too much.I'm used to wearing 9mm-12mm ht.Do you have any wrist shots of your dk10 ?


Here you go









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

GreatScott said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir,that looks really good.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks, I love it. The in-house movement is a little loud but overall it has been great.


----------



## iwantone (Aug 27, 2011)

I am looking for my first Damasko also, at the moment leaning towards the DA36...


----------



## asrael (Aug 9, 2011)

To me you can't really say you are into Damasko without experiencing its glorious full lume white dial.

The full monotonous black and white colorway of the DA47 is as sinister as how cool looking it is. Never get tired of staring at its slightly textured dial, matching day/date window with its bold fonts, and dark matte hands contrasting with the glossy numerals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonic2911 (Sep 15, 2014)

Da36 for sure

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpjacobs (Apr 13, 2016)

From the aesthetic standoint, I prefer the black dial models without the Damest finish, save for the DA-34, and the lumed-white dial models with the black Damest finish case. While acknowledging the mechanical excellence and smooth operation of the rotating bezel, it seems rather superfluous to me in a tool watch, waterproof/pressure resistant to only 100 meters.


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

bpjacobs said:


> superfluous to me in a tool watch, waterproof/pressure resistant to only 100 meters.


If it were a diver I understand your point, but it is not, and the bezel is still very useful.


----------



## bpjacobs (Apr 13, 2016)

Happy Acres said:


> If it were a diver I understand your point, but it is not, and the bezel is still very useful.


What do you use the bezel for? I have a couple of diver watches with rotating bezels but haven't developed any pattern of using them.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

https://www.watchtime.com/blog/dive-watch-wednesday-the-basics-of-the-rotating-divers-watch-bezel/


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Definitely a DK11 









More seriously, they're all good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoogleboogle (Oct 27, 2013)

bpjacobs said:


> From the aesthetic standoint, I prefer the black dial models without the Damest finish, save for the DA-34, and the lumed-white dial models with the black Damest finish case. While acknowledging the mechanical excellence and smooth operation of the rotating bezel, it seems rather superfluous to me in a tool watch, waterproof/pressure resistant to only 100 meters.


Is this a full face lume?


----------



## pkulak (Oct 15, 2017)

bpjacobs said:


> What do you use the bezel for? I have a couple of diver watches with rotating bezels but haven't developed any pattern of using them.


Well, it's a pilot watch, which is why there's no distinction in the first 15 minutes of the bezel and it's bi-directional. I wish they used countdown bezels though, which more fit the style AND are more useful.


----------



## Zoogleboogle (Oct 27, 2013)

pkulak said:


> Well, it's a pilot watch, which is why there's no distinction in the first 15 minutes of the bezel and it's bi-directional. I wish they used countdown bezels though, which more fit the style AND are more useful.


I love countdown bezels for daily work, i always find uses for them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeRN (Sep 29, 2017)

asrael said:


> To me you can?t really say you are into Damasko without experiencing its glorious full lume white dial.
> 
> The full monotonous black and white colorway of the DA47 is as sinister as how cool looking it is. Never get tired of staring at its slightly textured dial, matching day/date window with its bold fonts, and dark matte hands contrasting with the glossy numerals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch! I?m a little disappointed this model doesn?t have a lumed bezel. Think that would complete the lume monsterness of this watch.


----------



## Origo_DK (Dec 8, 2013)

Love my DA44, having owned a few Damaskos I can easily recommend this particular model.


----------

